# Cotswold cruise June.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Did this two years ago and had a few folks come along and they said it was a nice day out.
So, how about I arrange it again for this year in june. It will be either a Saturday or Sunday and the route will be simular. However, the lunch venue will be different this time as I think the previous resturant looked great, but I think we could do a little better.
If you are up for it then let me know and I will start a list. 8)

Pic from my old rear in Broadway.









Phodge and Mrs Phodge
TT4pj and Jackie
Redscouse...maybe
Charlie and the missus
ttrev21
TT Kate


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be up for this Phil, depending on date...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ditto  - GTI International is at the end of the month.

Charlie


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, how dose 12th or the 13th Sat/Sun grab you?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll be away at Le Mans that weekend.  but also


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
OK then, 6th 7th.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Although i want to come along, i think most of June im working weekends  

But i might just book a day off for this, so stick me down as a maybe please 

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think 6/7th would be cool for us at the moment. 

Charlie


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

where will this be?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would be up for this. 8)

What about getting a Hotel in the area for the night ? Just an idea.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> where will this be?


Errrm ......gonna take a wild stab in the dark on this one and say The Cotswold`s..


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Last time we did: :-
Bourton on the Water
Broardway
Morton in Mash..................Ooops! should be Marsh
Stratford
Stow on the Wold
Chipping Campden

I will have a look at the map over the next week or so and post up an idea for the route.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> Morton in Mash


Does that come with sausages and gravy..?? :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here you go.........It was a stray R, but I found it and popped it in where it should be.  
Well it was only 7:51am when I typed it.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Might be up for this too. Got the BTTC on the 20th June but 6-7th is free I think.

Kate


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As there are two Welsh cruises during June that seem to have got a few folks on board I will try this idea again in August to be arranged perhaps the first or second week in September.


----------

